
Billionaire’s Secret Buyout Formula: 110 Instructions and an Intelligence Test - mgav
https://www.wsj.com/articles/billionaires-secret-buyout-formula-110-instructions-and-an-intelligence-test-1531151197
======
pinewurst
This was interesting and it immediately made me retrieve a list of their
companies so I can avoid applying there. PE owned companies are auto-exclude
for me anyway, but these seem even more so.

